# Price of Madone 6 Series Frameset



## JulesYK (Jul 2, 2007)

Apologies if this has been posted before, but does anyone know the MSRP of the 6 series frameset (without any paint-scheme upcharges)? Many thanks.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

If I had to guess, it'll be around $3k - if you can even get one. TREK is so backlogged with the P1 bikes and the past few years framesets were not available until after P1 was caught up/done.


For around $4000 you can get a fully built bike and strip the parts off and sell them to help pay for the frame. Probably get the cost down close to $2k or lower.....


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

nor_cal_rider said:


> If I had to guess, it'll be around $3k - if you can even get one. TREK is so backlogged with the P1 bikes and the past few years framesets were not available until after P1 was caught up/done.
> 
> 
> *For around $4000 you can get a fully built bike and strip the parts off and sell them to help pay for the frame. Probably get the cost down close to $2k or lower....*.


Yup, oddly up until last year you could actually build a 6 for less than a 5, but Trek/P1 closed that loophole.

I think you can outfit a 6 for just under 4k with Rival or 105 (not sure which) and some Race wheels. To me that sounds like the way to go, especially if you have wheelsets available to you. 

zac


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

Yea, it makes more sense to build a 6 for less than 4k and sell whatever you don't want.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

Don't know how legitimate this site is, but this seems to fit your criteria...

*2010 Trek Madone 6.9 Pro* $2,100.

https://jacksonville.olx.com/2010-trek-madone-pro-6-9-frame-set-56cm-iid-80187166














*Then there's this one for *$2200.

https://forsale.oodle.com/view/2010...t-frameset-brand-new/1849126663-asheville-nc/


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

Only problem I could see with buying a frameset outside of a dealer would be warranty issues. 

From what I see, Dealer MSRP seems to be $3,499.


----------

